# ND Doe has bloody urine



## GoatMommy (Sep 1, 2011)

Yippy is my three year old doe and has blood in her urine. She went on our cement floor and it's with out a doubt blood. I'm a relatively new goat owner. We have two of her three kids, they were born last Feb. and Yippy is dry. We got her Sept. 23, and she's still weary of us although she's getting better. It's hard to tell her normal behavior because she acts differently when we aren't around, but I can pretty securely say that she is behaving normally. She recieved a copper bolus from her previous owner the day we took her home. She gets purina goat chow, steamed crimped oats, BOSS and local brome. With the cold weather they get warm molasses water every day and we go out every couple hours with hot water so we end up having to dump some to warm the rest. Her diet hasn't changed. I've always been so concerned about her two wethered boys getting stones, and now she's the one with the blood urine. She hasn't strained to urinate nor did it look like she was in pain. The urine output was also her normal amount. 

Can she have stones?
What else should I look for?
When should I take her to the vet?
Can she/should she receive ammonium chloride like the boys?
I've read that molasses is acidic, could that be part of it?

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## GoatMommy (Sep 1, 2011)

Also, just called the vet to get their protocol; if I have to take her in or just a sample, and the ruminant vet is out of town until the 16th. Eeekkk!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Was this a rusty color or truly bright red blood? I have seen does pee a rust color when their diet is really iron rich...molasses does contain iron and if you have well water and are giving a "red" mineral, it can alter the color of the urine.

Try giving her just plain warm water for a day or 2 and see if she flushes out to a normal color, if not then a vet may need to swab for a possible infection, take her temp and moniter that as well...anything over 103.5 should be considered a fever and she will likely need an antibiotic for infection.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Get a temp on her. 
I would suggest just plain water. Is there a reason for the molasses? It could throw off the sugar balance in their bodies when given so regularly. 
Could she be pregnant?

Yes you can give AC to does also.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I had a doe do this. It was RED like blood sometimes and then other times more like a b-complex color. I Never figured out what was doing it! I had to urine tests by the vet which came back normal. The doe never acted off, never had a temp... nothing!!! I got wicked freaked out and took her to the vet and everything cause she's my baby! 

I did put her on Excenel for 5 days in case of a UTI, but I don't really think it was needed. 

I'm betting the molasses water is your culprit here. If it isn't though this may just be something like what happened to my doe. I would get urine run if you can just to make sure everything it ok.


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

We bought 5 does 2 years ago that were copper bolused when we bought them. When they pigged out on minerals they would have red urine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Steph said:


> We bought 5 does 2 years ago that were copper bolused when we bought them. When they pigged out on minerals they would have red urine.


This is an older post but, it is a good add, things like that can create different colors. As well as vit B complex shots ect


----------

